# Imported pork products contain clenbuterol



## Stacked (Dec 14, 2011)

China’s top quality watchdog has revealed it had found banned additive clenbuterol, commonly known as “lean meat powder” in China, in some imported pork products this year.

Clenbuterol was found in several batches of frozen pork products from the United States, Canada, and Denmark in July this year, according to the General Administration of Quality Supervision, Inspection and Quarantine (AQSIQ) in a document put on its official website.

From News.xinhuanet.com:Clenbuterol helps to build muscle and is occasionally used as an illegal performance-enhancing drug by track and field athletes. China has banned it as a livestock feed additive as it can cause nausea, dizziness, headaches and heart palpitations in humans.

The unqualified products included frozen pig heads, feet and hearts. Among them, a batch of frozen ham leftovers from the United States was found both mildewy and containing clenbuterol, said the AQSIQ.

All of the tainted products have been returned or destroyed and have never been sold on the domestic market, it said.​In a separate report, AQSIQ reported that a batch of frozen pig heads from Denmark were found containing salmonella.


----------



## weights=life (Apr 24, 2012)

no shit that is very interesting, not a bad idea to give to obese people lol..jk...kindA


----------



## Georgia (Apr 24, 2012)

Lucky me I don't eat porn anyway!


----------



## weights=life (Apr 25, 2012)

well noone really eats porn...thy just become obsessed with it


----------

